# In Search of Glimakra Emilia loom



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

In search of either a 13" or 19" folding rigid heddle loom by Glimakra!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Love my Glimakra! There are a few online groups that might be worth checking, maybe you already have:
Weaver's Marketplace on FB, All Fiber Equipment for Sale, also FB; www.homesteadweaver.com/used Equipment page,
and Ravelry has a couple of Weavers marketplace type groups. 
Hope you find one, happy weaving!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Rosepath said:


> Love my Glimakra! There are a few online groups that might be worth checking, maybe you already have:
> Weaver's Marketplace on FB, All Fiber Equipment for Sale, also FB; www.homesteadweaver.com/used Equipment page,
> and Ravelry has a couple of Weavers marketplace type groups.
> Hope you find one, happy weaving!


Thank you, I will check those out!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

WIHH, I just happen to have an 18" Emilia for sale. I can pm you the particulars if you are interested.

featherbottoms


----------

